# SOLVED ping localhost -> sendmsg: Bad address ?

## Fog_Watch

Hello

At "localhost" I can ssh out and in.  I can ping to, but not from:

 *Quote:*   

> hostname ~ # ping -c 3 localhost
> 
> PING localhost (127.0.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
> 
> ping: sendmsg: Bad address
> ...

 

Ping anything and I get Bad address.

 *Quote:*   

> hostname ~ # tracepath localhost
> 
>  1:  send failed
> 
>      Resume: pmtu 65535
> ...

 

Can't even find a path to its own navel!

 *Quote:*   

> hostname ~ # route | grep lo
> 
> loopback        *               255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo
> 
> 

 

No, name resolution does not work.

When localhost is booted with a different kernel and / routing glistens with perfection, so its not a hardware problem.

So, I ping localhost and I get Bad address.  Any ideas?

Regards

Fog_Watch.Last edited by Fog_Watch on Fri May 20, 2011 10:16 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## krinn

127.0.0.1	localhost

make sure localhost point to 127.0.0.1 in /etc/host

----------

## Fog_Watch

It's not really solved, just sort of, and appears to be related to Vserver.

The problem happens with this kernel, not  the unpatched, or an earier version.  Testing done with grsecurity and pax off.  

Oops, this should probably go in unsupported.

----------

